# 11 speed & hidden/concealed cable routing



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Much has been written about 11sp Rear Derailleur's requirement for low cable friction and nice, long radius cable bends. 

How well has that been working with the hidden or concealed routings that are becoming more popular? (or faddish!). It seems there may be compromises on cable frictions.

Lampre's Wilier bikes are using some concealed routing, you'd _think_ it's working fine. 
See pic: http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...estina-cento-1_181743/attachment/super-record

The 2012 Specialized S-works bikes are taking the concealed routing to greater extremes ... in fact, the region near intersection of chainstay and seat stay is hollow, and the RD cable is routed through the chainstay and exits at the seatstay (!).

How well is that going to work? (or not).

source: http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/29...unveiled-contadors-ride-gets-lighter-stiffer/
.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It works fine on my Bianchi Infinito. The routing is traditional from the bottom bracket and back though.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Wilier only use internal routing from the bb back to the rear mech on the Lampre Cento1 so it is not really an issue. However if one had a Cervelo or Felt with the cables entering behind the stem it could be an issue. Probably the Cycling Gods telling us that Campag shouldn't be fitted to a Cervelo!!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Wilier only use internal routing from the bb back to the rear mech on the Lampre Cento1 so it is not really an issue. However if one had a Cervelo or Felt with the cables entering behind the stem it could be an issue. Probably the Cycling Gods telling us that Campag shouldn't be fitted to a Cervelo!!


Could also be trouble on the 2012 Specialized S-works (pic below) and Venge frames.

Campy electric to the rescue, eh? 
.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tom_h said:


> Could also be trouble on the 2012 Specialized S-works (pic below) and Venge frames.
> 
> Campy electric to the rescue, eh?
> .


No I don't think that the Specialized has the same issues. Its cable entries are in-line and there's a cut out at the bottom bracket too. So there's far less of an issue than there is with the sharper turns necessary on the S-series Cervelos.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

My custom Black Sheep has internal routing and it hasn't been a problem. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196448


----------

